# How hot is too hot???



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am just curious what others think.. What temperature does it have to reach outside before you don't take your dog on extended walks anymore? 

The reason I'm asking is because I am fairly new to KS and am adjusting to the weather (pretty hot summers, in the 90's, & high humidity) and I honestly have no idea what the "cutoff" point should be for walking Koda. Since living here, I'm waking up at 5 am to walk him our normal 4 miles in the summer time because I'm extremely paranoid that it would be too hot to do it in the afternoons or evenings. However, due to a health condition, I really don't do well with getting up and moving around that quickly, that early in the morning. And I would rather walk him in the afternoons/evenings, but I'm just too paranoid to do it. I should mention, he does have a rather tight coat, if that makes any difference. I also pay close attention to the color of his tongue while walking, but that doesn't seem to be a very good indicator as it turns a deep pink/red even when we're walking on cool days. 

If you all chime in and say it's totally fine to walk him in the evenings when it's still in the upper 80's and pretty humid, then I would much rather do that. Otherwise, I'll just have to suck it up and continue waking up at 5 am to do it, despite my body fighting me otherwise.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I add the temperature plus the humidity if it's over 150 it's too hot.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

kiya said:


> I add the temperature plus the humidity if it's over 150 it's too hot.


You'd never do anything in Indiana.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

I really miss Michigan where the summers were usually in the 80's and low humidity.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Start by taking shorter walks in the afternoon. Pay special attention to the SURFACE your dog walks on. Sidewalks, roads etc. can get very hot and even burn it's paws. 

If you've been walking 4 miles in the morning - wait until later in the afternoon and walk him one mile. Watch how long it takes him to recover when you get home. Allow plenty of cool (not cold) water through out the day. 

While your walking, if he starts to lag behind (not to sniff bushes) then cut your walk short. Don't force him to continue if he quits (unless it's an OB issue). You know your dog, let him tell you. 

Personally, I'd be more concerned with the surface he walks on, then if he can keep up with me when we walk.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Start by taking shorter walks in the afternoon. Pay special attention to the SURFACE your dog walks on. Sidewalks, roads etc. can get very hot and even burn it's paws.


Agree! Some sidewalks and most roads are murder on paw pads. Grass stays so much cooler.

We have heatstroke dogs come into the clinic in all sorts of weather; there's no real number that will hold true across the board. A corgi was brought in unresponsive from heatstroke when he went out to play on an 86 degree day for a half hour. He was euthanized shortly thereafter. But my dogs are more than willing to chase the ball around in the evening after days in the mid to high 90's... hydration, surface, shade, and type of exercise is more important in my mind than how long you're at it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

marbury said:


> Agree! Some sidewalks and most roads are murder on paw pads. Grass stays so much cooler.
> ...


I have a friend who lives in Vegas where it can get super hot ... she uses boots on her guide dog to avoid burning his pads, says they work good.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Today's observed high was 101F, the forecast has 104F on the menu later in the week. I generally get up at 5:30a and take Keiser out by 6 or 6:30. I'm also making the girls get up and take their dogs (the boxers are supposed to be theirs) out before 10a. I'm sure you can imagine how successful I am with that.

I'll generally wait until after 8p before taking Keiser on another long walk. Things aren't exactly cool but it's not the surface of the sun either. During the day I'll take them in the back yard and throw the ball around for a few minutes, but Keiser generally heads for the door after 3 or 4 throws - it's just too !#%^[email protected]#% hot for that noise.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I tend to do the most exercise in the morning and night, because it is coolest at that time. She does various different activities during the middle of the day and sometimes a shorter walk like 20 minutes during the day. For the most part i try to have us do bonding and mental stimulation when its just too hot for any exercise: with toys or doing obedience when its hot either in the shade or in the house where it is coolest.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

wildo said:


> You'd never do anything in Indiana.


I deffinatly can't take the heat anymore. 
Maybe I should have clearified that that's the point I know I should be aware of the levels of activity for any of my animals. Maybe I am a bit more cautious since I've been caring for seniors and long coats on top of it.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, so others' routines sound very similar to mine. So maybe I'm not being overly paranoid but more realistic. Granted I'm not in the desert, so temps don't typically reach 110+ on any given day, but I guess the precautions, even when it's only in the 90's, are still warranted. I was starting to wonder if I was just too darn paranoid and being over cautious and in reality I actually could walk him in the early evening (6 pm'ish) when it's 88+ degrees out, but not blaring sun. But it sounds like that still might be pushing it.

Guess I'll continue to wake up in the wee hours of the morning in order to get our long walk in and then in the evenings I'll limit it to short periods of walking or training/play time outside.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

due to other things we don't do early mornings here so we do our longer walks in the evening around 7:30 after the sun has gone down..and we walk along the river on the path so there is usually a bit of a breeze....lots of places to get off in the grass if it seems to hot. I do think it was a bit too humid to do the full 2.5 miles we do every night...but we did get through it...if it's this humid again tomorrow though I will be cutting it shorter.


edited -- it took her about 15 minutes to cool down and return to a relaxed state...with short drinks of cool not cold water....now she's telling me she's ready for bed


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

vickip9 said:


> Ok, so others' routines sound very similar to mine. So maybe I'm not being overly paranoid but more realistic. Granted I'm not in the desert, so temps don't typically reach 110+ on any given day, but I guess the precautions, even when it's only in the 90's, are still warranted. I was starting to wonder if I was just too darn paranoid and being over cautious and in reality I actually could walk him in the early evening (6 pm'ish) when it's 88+ degrees out, but not blaring sun. But it sounds like that still might be pushing it.
> 
> Guess I'll continue to wake up in the wee hours of the morning in order to get our long walk in and then in the evenings I'll limit it to short periods of walking or training/play time outside.


Vicki, I walked my 5 yr old and 8 yr old yesterday, about 2 miles each, at 3 yesterday in Parkville. I think it's important to acclimate them to the weather by getting them out in it. I keep a close eye on them but neither has had a problem. When training (just the 5 yr old) I work him and them get him in the shade with plenty of water and of course a fan while he's in the crate.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Morning really is best....but watch the paws... and keep an eye on the width of his tongue more than the color. By the time color becomes a cue it is way too hot. As he gets hot you should see the tongue flatten and widen.

The temp in the 80s should not be so much an issue as long as he is not on hot pavement.

Dogs can and do well in hot climates but not as well if they are in the A/C except for exercise. The warmer you can tolerate your house the better acclimatized you both will be.


----------

